# Take screenshot using external program



## Moska (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello!
I'm making a custom launcher for a game, I want to add admin support and I wish to take a screenshot when the user presses a key.
The problem is, I have tried using several hooks (the game is DX11) but the anticheat blocks the injection of my dll.

Is there any way to use OBS dlls (I suppose they are signed so they wouldn't trigger the anticheat, it's BattlEye by the way) to take a screenshot of the game and save it to a directory?

My custom launcher would inject the OBS dll into the game and tell it to take the screenshot.

Thanks in advance :)


----------

